# Drywall Texture Match - need help please



## stuart45 (Jun 20, 2009)

If you google Artex patterns, you might get a close match. The problem with Artex is that some DIYers invent their own patern, and even the Pro's have trouble matching another mans work as it is a bit like handwriting.


----------

